# Holy Cow! Godfather #4 - Brian Rector!



## Guest (Feb 17, 2002)

Congrats, Brian. Glad you're keeping us informed about your switch back to the cable world.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2002)

I think this place has too many mafia people. I propose a raise - 250 posts to become a godfather.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2002)

Congrats Brian !! Glad your haging out with us !!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2002)

Better to hang around here than to "Feel the Joy" at the other place...lol. Actually, I do think its better to have also knowledge or observations about cable because its actually what every one of us started out with when we were younger. Reading information about cable can really make a difference because chances are you'll be very pleased that you made the right choice in satellite. Cable isnt right for everyone. I do have to admit that satellite does have cable beat in many ways, like the EPG and the fact that you can own your equipment, not rent like at cable. What I did was right for me. I had bad experiences at Dish and now bad experiences at Pegasus. I am not going to move to a different area just so I can get DirecTV by DirecTV. So, cable is the choice for me, but that's my decision. If you are happy with what you've got, then stick with it. 

If you are a newbie and even considering going to DirecTV, do your research and make sure that you are not in a NRTC area. If you are.....then either stick with cable or go to Dish Network if you are wanting satellite. Going with DirecTV by Pegasus is not a good thing. How bad is Pegasus? Well....if there was a personality that truly reflects the attitude of Pegasus, its the character 'Newman' from Seinfeld.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2002)

Glad you're here! Keep us up-to-date on cable happenings too!


----------

